# Anyone here, who has been totally healed?



## NihilBoni (May 4, 2007)

Hello everybody,

I'd like you to tell me if any of you has been healed totally. Never mind, how - if with the cures, if randomly, if psychoterapeutically. it'd be great to know about such examples of you, and that it's simply possible... :yes

I know, maybe then such persons would have no interest of visiting such websites as this, but maybe not...

So, tell about your total victories over the SA - I hope here will be many such statements.

Cheers!


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I consider myself healed. What helped me is the easiest thing you could ever imagine: positive thinking. I read books on self improvement by Joe Vitale(a genius on internet marketing and improving your life,he has a new book coming out in a month) Hale Dwoskin(Sedona Method). Best technique that works for me is hoponopo 

I am not completely cured, but the improvement has been dramatic. I am now able to only think that positive things will happen. I am excited about my future, and I am finding it easier to make new friends and talk to people overall. I still have my moments, but compared to how I felt 6 months ago, its like I have been born again. A major factor has been leaving this site, because in my opinion it is very negative, since complaining about your life only makes it worse.

I am now starting to realize that maybe anxiety is only an age thing, that you maybe grow out of as you get older.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

sure.

I still have issues.

but,

I think that I have grown a lot. I feel comfortable in a lot of social situations now. 

I am keeping my post short, that sums it up for the most part.


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know if I would use the words totally healed, but I will say I am at least 500% improved from where I have been most of my life.


----------

